# Modifying A Robusto



## hrigg (Apr 5, 2009)

Woodcraft's Robusto is only available as a Rollerball.  I have a customer who would like it as a Fountain Pen.  I saw that the barrel tube is the same size as the El Grande series, so I ordered a couple of extra nibs from Ernie, hoping they'd solve my problem.  Alas...the threads don't match the Robusto coupler or cap.  

I could maybe sell him a Churchill, but he likes the size of the Robusto so I thought I'd see what options were available.  The other large-sized pens are too short for him.  He's young, and I'm pretty sure he just wants the catchet of a Fountain Pen, so I'm planning on giving him a RB nib also, just in case. 

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## penmanship (Apr 5, 2009)

The El Toro fountain pen, is the same size as the Robusto. If you look at Arizona Silhouette's site Bill sells the "EL President" which is the same kit as the Robusto.  I have put a FP nib from the El Toro onto an El President.  (looks alot like a Mont Blanc BOHEME style.....not that I'm comparing my pens to Mont Blanc's or anything....................)

I think I may even have a spare tip ~ you're welcome to it!  It is in Sterling Silver though ~ if that works, PM me your mailing address & I will send it

Tim


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2009)

...or put a longer tube in the barrell of the El Toro to make it the same size as the Robusto or El PResidente
Do a good turn daily!
Don



penmanship said:


> The El Toro fountain pen, is the same size as the Robusto. If you look at Arizona Silhouette's site Bill sells the "EL President" which is the same kit as the Robusto.  I have put a FP nib from the El Toro onto an El President.  (looks alot like a Mont Blanc BOHEME style.....not that I'm comparing my pens to Mont Blanc's or anything....................)
> 
> I think I may even have a spare tip ~ you're welcome to it!  It is in Sterling Silver though ~ if that works, PM me your mailing address & I will send it
> 
> Tim


----------



## hrigg (Apr 5, 2009)

> ...or put a longer tube in the barrell of the El Toro to make it the same size as the Robusto or El PResidente
> 
> Do a good turn daily!









Tim, I appreciate the offer, but he wants gold.  Thanks anyway.


----------

